# Which Wyndham Resort Has The Lowest Maintenance Fee



## jjking42 (Jun 17, 2010)

where is the lowest MF now
I would like to buy more points since you can buy a contract for 1.00 now But i need to find one with low MF


----------



## deedman (Jun 17, 2010)

lowest I've seen seems to be dolphin cove in anaheim.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 17, 2010)

What resort has the lowest MF

i pay 4.20 a point but all the cheap resales i find seem to be much higher


----------



## markel (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm at 4.7 cents per point so you have me beat.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 18, 2010)

jjking42 said:


> where is the lowest MF


Wyndham Resorts Forum has a schedule of current and past MF's.  You have to register to get to it but it's free.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 18, 2010)

I would check the resort @ New Bern,NC.


----------



## lily28 (Jun 18, 2010)

My resort at waikiki is low too


----------



## yoohoo (Jun 18, 2010)

Lake Tahoe and Grand Desert in Las Vegas (not Tower III) are low.  If you are looking on eBay, Lake Tahoe does not come up very often.  You should also look at Great Smoky Mountains - Governor's Crossing.  Two things to consider is that for Florida resorts, property taxes are paid separately and that Wyndham is subsidzing MF to keep them low.


----------



## deedman (Jun 23, 2010)

ya but since the florida taxes are billed in a separate item line instead of grouped together with the MF, the property taxes are deductable.


----------



## hjtug (Jun 23, 2010)

deedman said:


> ya but since the florida taxes are billed in a separate item line instead of grouped together with the MF, the property taxes are deductable.



I have deducted my non-Florida taxes by contacting the resort and finding out what part of the fees are for real estate taxes.  Am I a lawbreaker?


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Jun 24, 2010)

htug,

Recommend that you go to the following link which will give you access to a great advice article written by a TUGGER who is a Certified Public Accountant.

Income Taxes and Timeshares which was written by Dave McClintock (DaveM is his Username)


----------



## deedman (Jun 24, 2010)

hjtug said:


> I have deducted my non-Florida taxes by contacting the resort and finding out what part of the fees are for real estate taxes.  Am I a lawbreaker?



Just cause you call and find out what portion of the MF are prop. taxes, doesn't mean you can itemize it and receive the deduction.  When it is grouped together with the MF, the IRS won't permit the deduction.  It is such a small amount by my standards I don't see them auditing you and making a big deal about it, but the fact of the matter is it is not permited and after 20 years it will add up and may be "worth it" to them. I would recommend calling your accountant to verify, although many in my family are CPA's, I am not.


----------



## levatino (Jun 27, 2010)

I believe that while Wyndham is actively selling (so basically newer resorts) sales at the resort artificially subsidize and lower the MFs.  Since (hopefully) a TS purchase is a longer term investment, it may be wise to look at older, more stable resort's MF's.  One look at Panama City sees its MFs are quite low, however once Wyndham stops selling there I am sure it will go up.  I look at the Wyndham Owners Forum table can help you predict when Wyndham stopped selling by looking at the Spike in MF increases.

I have 336k points in two contracts and pay approx $1,100 a year. Approx $100 a month.

regards,
Paul


----------

